
Show HN: PhantomJsCloud, Headless Browser SaaS - novaleaf
https://PhantomJsCloud.com
======
mtmail
It's usually a bad idea to use somebody elses name in the domain name and
their logo as part of your own logo. Phantomjs isn't a big organization with
lawyers but I'd say their name and logo are still copyrighted.

~~~
novaleaf
thanks for the info. This would fall under trademark actually (not copyright).
I would assume my use is such as using "Git" in products like GitHub, but you
are right that it's not something I'd want to get in a fight over. I'll try to
figure out an alternative name for my next release.

------
novaleaf
I made it, let me know if you have any questions.

It's only for single pages right now. Adding a crawler next.

